# Midland cruise up to the RR day



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Anyone in the midland area want to join up and convoy to MRC?

Vaiva, myself and a few others are meeting at junction 6 on the M5 and it would be easy to have a second stop off at Hopwood services

Looking at around 8ish at junc6, so it would be around 8:20 at Hopwood then on to MRC for around 9:00

Any of you interested, as it's much more fun in a convoy... 8)

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi John
Havent thought that far ahead yet :roll: might try to join you guys , can join M5 via Ross on Wye


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Hi John
> Havent thought that far ahead yet :roll: might try to join you guys , can join M5 via Ross on Wye


Be good to have you along Mark 

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Duggy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John
> ...


Will have a look at the map


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

conlechi said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Would you be taking m50? If so, I'd be quite interested to catch you at Ross and tag along to j6 m5


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

redsilverblue said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be coming A49 to the roundabout where (_I think_) a BP garage is, which I believe you would be taking as well, to get to M50. Do you mind having a quick stop there so I can join you and follow to M5? Just thinking... it is on your way isn't it?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

redsilverblue said:


> I'll be coming A49 to the roundabout where (_I think_) a BP garage is, which I believe you would be taking as well, to get to M50. Do you mind having a quick stop there so I can join you and follow to M5? Just thinking... it is on your way isn't it?


Yep , no probs  I think the garage is right on the roundabout and if I recall there is a layby just after on the left opposite the little chef place just before the M50 roundabout , could be a good places meet up


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I will be coming from Hereford as well so can meet up.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

barb said:


> I will be coming from Hereford as well so can meet up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Cool 8)


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

barb said:


> I will be coming from Hereford as well so can meet up.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


KFC car park (next to Labels) at 7.15AM.

See you then!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Looks like we've got ourselves a convoy 10-4 :lol:

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I will come and join in at Hopwood services too. The convoy is getting bigger


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Maps and post codes etc

Wainwright road WR4 9FA just off junction 6 M5










Then on to Hopwood services B48 7AU just off Junction 2 M42










Then on to MRC OX16 4RZ










John


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a convoy 10-4 :lol:
> 
> John


Yes, we did pretend quite well, didn't we :lol: :wink:


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > I will be coming from Hereford as well so can meet up.
> ...


See you there 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we've got ourselves a convoy 10-4 :lol:
> ...


Indeed :wink:

I think we are doing well... 

John


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Duggy said:


> Looks like we've got ourselves a convoy 10-4 :lol:
> 
> John







:lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we've got ourselves a convoy 10-4 :lol:
> ...


It's probably only you and me who'd remember that Rich... :wink: :lol:

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Duggy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Duggy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: , they don't write them like that anymore :roll:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

This is turning into an over 50's club... :lol:

Thankfully there will be some young ones to bring the average age down :wink:

John


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Duggy said:


> Thankfully there will be some young ones to bring the average age down :wink:
> 
> John


Yep , I'll be there John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully there will be some young ones to bring the average age down :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've just cracked a rib at that comment :wink:

Not too far away Mark...

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Just wanted to confirm that it is still 8.20 am at Hopwood services?

Jenny x


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Yes, Jenny 8:20 at Hopwood  I think we met at the midlands meet in the cold?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes we did


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Duggy said:


> This is turning into an over 50's club... :lol:
> 
> Thankfully there will be some young ones to bring the average age down :wink:
> 
> John


Careful Im starting to feel old now.........


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > This is turning into an over 50's club... :lol:
> ...


I am I picking up your normal award this year Sheldon? :lol:

Pity your not cruising up with us... 

John


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What my normal award?

Gayest owner? (its hotly contested between me and Jaman)
Longest standing owner not to drive their car?
Shortest GF award?

I got an award one year for biggest feet! :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bikerz said:


> What my normal award?
> 
> Gayest owner? (its hotly contested between me and Jaman)
> Longest standing owner not to drive their car?
> ...


I thought it was for biggest feet... :wink:

However, it's my third RR day and I still haven't seen your car :roll:

John


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Is everyone set for tomorrow? 

John


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I am


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep John , looking forward to it , car washed , sat nav ready , a few bits packed inc a mug  ready for an early start

See you in the morning


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Car was washed Mark, but it doesn't really look like it now... :evil:

Perhaps Vaiva needs to take some arty shots of my beading...

See you both at 8 

John


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am looking forward to it. Cant believe I washed my car in the rain today  
Jenny


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Fitted three new silicone hoses and caused a boost leak, sliced my thumb and got far too wet... All in all not the best day I've ever had :?

However, boost leak fixed now and hopefully it will hold on the rollers 

I feel a trip to APS on the horizon, to get all the vac hoses replaced under the mani and my phenolic spacer fitted, just need to get a spare inlet mani first and get it polished :roll:

John


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Sad times I work next door to this sold me TT last year haven't been on to depress myself since just saw you all pull up MRC oh I wish I had mine still


----------

